
Germany to ban some iPhone sales following Qualcomm patent case ruling - tareqak
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/12/20/qualcomm-reportedly-wins-injunction-against-apple-in-munich.html
======
tareqak
Sorry, this is the same story as
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18728952](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18728952)
.

